# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Faqe për parashikime të ndeshjeve

## jack_sparow

A ekziston ndonje faqe qe pervec retulateve,koeficenteve te kete dhe parashikime nga specialiste te futbollit

----------


## Morning star

ke betexplorer

----------


## visari9

> A ekziston ndonje faqe qe pervec retulateve,koeficenteve te kete dhe parashikime nga specialiste te futbollit



ja nje faqe shoku qe thuhet se dine se cila skuader fiton ,  por mos u bazo fort ne kete se mund te mos jene te verteta pasi qe askush nuk e dine se cili ekip do te fitoj 

http://www.prosoccer.gr/

jack_sparow nese humb ne bast mos thuaj tani visari ma boni sherrin pak hajgare haha  :pa dhembe:

----------


## jack_sparow

faleminderit morning star & visari9.

Visari9  une smerem me baste,e deshin ca shoket tim.Megjithate po humben do ti adresoj tek ti pa merak  .Ha ha ha

----------


## landi87

> A ekziston ndonje faqe qe pervec retulateve,koeficenteve te kete dhe parashikime nga specialiste te futbollit


ke click4soccer.com

----------


## jack_sparow

faleminderit landi87

----------


## landi87

asgje ske pse me falenderon dicka qe e di sepse e kam perdorur vet shume shpesh ose me sakt e perdor por mos luj shum vlla se ska nxjerre njeri kok lart ajo gje

----------


## jack_sparow

rralle ve skedina ,por kot  ,per qejf

----------


## ai_shoku

> A ekziston ndonje faqe qe pervec retulateve,koeficenteve te kete dhe parashikime nga specialiste te futbollit


ja ku e ke 1 www.sbobet.com

----------


## jack_sparow

rofsh    ai_shoku

----------


## gon1

A din naj kush naj site ku i qesin tipet se qka kan me dal ne futboll ose ekspertet qka thojn per loj qe kan me dal perafersisht ndoshta naj kush din naj site tmir une e di ni prosocer.gr amo naj njo tjeter nese kishit pas mundesi me ma tregu flm shum.

----------


## ai_shoku

Po te jap une nje sit por mos u beso shum se nuk dalin te gjitha sic thone ata se do lesh lesht pastaj.   * www.sbobet.com*

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

ja nje per parashikimin e ndeshjevewww.fussballvorhersage.de

----------


## Qendi

Me Se Shumti Me Ka Ndihmuar http://www.click4soccer.com/ , Deri Me Tani Me Ka Ndihmuar Ne Fitimin E Bastoreve.
Flm Landi87

----------


## CuLi-GoaL

www.click4soccer.com
www.fussballvorhersage.de
www.prosoccer.gr
www.betmama.com

----------


## celjanfr

http://parashikime.blogspot.com/


Faqja shqiptare per parashikime online

Klikoni te linku poshte:

http://parashikime.blogspot.com/

----------


## Ribery

www.freebetting.net

www.bettingexpert.com

----------


## OO7

ska me mire se www.betexplorer.com

----------


## OO7

> http://parashikime.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Faqja shqiptare per parashikime online
> 
> Klikoni te linku poshte:
> 
> http://parashikime.blogspot.com/


shoku nga ato parashikimet aty asnji nuk ka dale sic i keni vene ju lol

----------


## RaPSouL

Me sa shikova në betexplorer të gjitha ndeshjet ne Bundesligën e parë kishin dal të sakta, wow.

----------

